# PENNY Whistle



## JoshWood (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any plans or suggestions for making a Penny Whistle or Tin Whistle? I can only find plans with people using PVC.

Thanks 

Josh.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

JoshWood said:


> Does anyone have any plans or suggestions for making a Penny Whistle or Tin Whistle? I can only find plans with people using PVC.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Josh.


First off, you can't make a Tin Whistle out of wood... it kind of has to be made of tin. Otherwise it's a Wood (or PVC, or Brass) Whistle instead. 

This is the only result I found in a few minutes of searching that shows wood results:
http://www.ehow.com/how_6877469_make-wooden-penny-whistle.html

There are a whole bunch for tin: here are two.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6981850_make-tin-penny-whistle.html
http://www.ehow.com/how_6741885_make-low-irish-whistle.html


----------



## MmudKatD2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Whittling Whistles: How to make music with your pocket knife by Rick Weibe. I think it had plans on carving a penny whistle and flute from wood. You can find it on Amazon for less than $10. Also has plans for carving several whistles from wood, bamboo etc.


----------

